

Foundation - livekeen
http://livekeen.tumblr.com/post/42982435036/foundation
I wrote something. Is it shameless self-promotion to be posting it to Hacker News? Yes. Yes it is.
======
Throwadev
If you're going to post pointless blog posts, fine. But why advertise it here?

